#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Τοπογραφικό με συντεταγμένες ΕΓΣΑ

## rene

Σχετικά με το νόμο 4014 σε εκτός σχεδίου περιοχή αν υπάρχει από το 2007 τοπογραφικό με ΕΓΣΑ μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ωστε να μην βγάλει νέο ο πελάτης?

----------


## aR-On

Φυσικά και μπορεί, γιατί να βγάλει νέο;

----------


## Xάρης

Εφόσον βέβαια δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στην περιοχή.
Κάτι που πρέπει να το αναγράψεις και πάνω στο τοπογραφικό.

----------

rene

----------


## rene

Ευχαριστώ πολύ συνάδελφοι,βέβαια αυτός θέλει να προσθέσει άλλα 10 τμ οπότε αν παρουσιάσω το ίδιο θα πρέπει να το σκανάρω και να σχεδιάσω πάνω σε αυτό και σε συνέχειά του υπάρχοντος κτίσματος τα επιπλέον 10 τμ

----------


## jojo

αυτό νομίζω λέγεται πλαστογράφηση..

----------


## Xάρης

Αν όντως έτσι είναι η κατάσταση, δηλαδή υπάρχει και το κτίσμα των 10τμ, γιατί να το πούμε πλαστογράφηση.
Γνωρίζουμε όμως όλοι πολύ καλά ότι φέρουμε την ευθύνη όσων υπογράφουμε.
Συνεπώς, αν το τοπογραφικό που έκανε άλλος συνάδελφος έχει λάθη, τότε εσύ με την υπογραφή σου υιοθετείς αυτά τα λάθη.
Ας απευθυνθεί ο ιδιοκτήτης στον τοπογράφο που έκανε το αρχικό τοπογραφικό.
Διαφορετικά, θεωρώ ότι πρέπει εσύ rene να κάνεις νέο τοπογραφικό και να υπογράψεις αυτό που θα μετρήσεις και αποτυπώσεις εσύ.

----------

